# How often should I clean/degrease my chain??



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

Just wanted some advise about cleaning/degrease my chain. I ride about 3 to 4 times a week...equaling to 170 miles or so. After every ride, I hose my bike down (from sweat,salt etc.), and wash it every other ride (depending). I know it's typical (after cleaning ones chain, and then going out for big ride) to have black residue...but when looking at it.. it looks "fairly clean" should I wait and get a couple of more rides in.... and judge it based on how it looks?

I use "T9" lube. Any suggestions on how to prolong my chain life.. in that aspect?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Just be regular about it*



talentous said:


> Just wanted some advise about cleaning/degrease my chain. I ride about 3 to 4 times a week...equaling to 170 miles or so. After every ride, I hose my bike down (from sweat,salt etc.), and wash it every other ride (depending). I know it's typical (after cleaning your chain, and then going out for big ride) to have black residue...but when looking at it.. it looks "fairly clean" should I wait and get a couple of more rides in.... and judge it based on how it looks?
> 
> I use "T9" lube. Any suggestions on how to prolong my chain life.. in that aspect?
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


Make it a point that after every 100-150 miles of riding, clean/degrease and then relube your chain. No matter how it looks, always clean it. There is gunk in your chain links that only comes off where it is most visible and exposed, and not in between the walls of the links themselves, so use a good nylon or light wire brush to clean and simple green, etc, to degrease your chain, let it dry completely, then use triflow or whatever you prefer to relube it. Needless to say, you should also do this to your chainrings, cassette cogs, and derailleur wheels, though the chain should be done most often.

I dunno too much about individual chain longetivity, but 1000+ miles on a well-maintained chain in year-round weather (I'm not talking dry Arizona, etc) is not unheard of.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

A person ought to get a lot more than 1000 miles out of a chain.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Varies widely*

Chain maintenance depends very heavily on your local riding conditions (dust, organic matter, wetness) and the lube you use, among many other variables. Many road bikers like ProLink or the homebrew equivalent. Assuming we're talking road riding, use the following technique for successful ProLink or homebrew lube (1 part motor oil to 3-4 parts odorless mineral spirits) application and use:

1 - wipe the chain, cogs, pulleys, and chainrings clean with a rag. 

2 - drip on lube while pedaling (forward is better) so that the chain just starts to drip lube. Aim the lube between the side plates and between the bushings and the side plates. 

3 - run through all the gears several times, front and back. 

4 - wipe the chain, cogs, pulleys, and chainrings clean with a rag. 

5 - repeat steps 2-4 if the chain was really dirty 

If you do this every 300 miles or so (or when you get caught in the rain), you will not get any significant gunky buildup, and you won't have to clean the chain.

No lube is "perfect." A brite shiny chain that is clean to the touch but is well lubed and gives long mileage is still not possible. IMO, ProLink is the best compromise.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

SJBiker said:


> Make it a point that after every 100-150 miles of riding, clean/degrease and then relube your chain. No matter how it looks, always clean it. .


I agree, I clean/degrease my chain with a Park Cyclone tool every 120-150 miles. When I lived in the Pacific NW I would get 2,500 miles out of a chain. Now that I live in dry Arizona, who knows how long it will last!


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*Not to start anything here, but...*

I recommend not using "on-the-bike" chain cleaners. They leave degreaser in the chain that will break down new lube applied afterwards - not a good thing. They also encourage using degreaser "on-the-bike" to clean the cassette, which can get into the hub - again, not a good thing.

If you're married to your lube, at least take the chain off the bike for cleaning (SRAM Masterlink or Wipperman Connex link make this super easy and eliminate concerns about breaking links). Likewise, take the cassette off the wheel before dousing/scrubbing it with degreaser. Personally, I'm with Kerry - Prolink or homebrew is the best compromise. It prevents much of the gunk buildup that requires degreaser in the first place, and one-step cleaning & lube couldn't be any easier. Do this regularly and you should get way more than 1,000 miles out of your chain.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

talentous said:


> How often should I clean/degrease my chain??


Every 4 to 5 miles


----------

